# can't get heating



## mitchell (Oct 8, 2005)

I've got a 2002 Altima with a broken temperature adjustment capability. You can turn the knob with great difficulty, but can't get heat. A repair shop is quoting anything from $300-600 to repair it. Has anyone had this problem and tried to repair it themselves? If not, any other ideas? It's no problem in the summer as it does allow cooling, but there's no heating for the winter months. It looks like it takes quite a bit of digging just to get to view the cables, etc.


----------



## 455gto (Oct 18, 2005)

just happened to my 02'

sounds like the little plasti gear is stripped on the back of the hvac controller. I jerry rigged mine to stay hot at all times until I can afford a new controller. hope this helps


----------



## BoomerADF (Oct 19, 2005)

I know personally after I got my car back from the body shop About 11 o'clock on the dial would catch when turing the button either way. Today while tearing my radio out I found that the linkage on the rear has a clip and yellow collar and that collar is lose from its lock and is the reason for the catching. Friday is my next day off and I plan to take the controller out and try and fix the issue.

Just something to look into.


----------



## crsnclay1 (Feb 3, 2007)

I have 1999 maxima and the heating doesn't work?


----------



## leedirwin (Feb 17, 2007)

BoomerADF said:


> I know personally after I got my car back from the body shop About 11 o'clock on the dial would catch when turing the button either way. Today while tearing my radio out I found that the linkage on the rear has a clip and yellow collar and that collar is lose from its lock and is the reason for the catching. Friday is my next day off and I plan to take the controller out and try and fix the issue.
> 
> Just something to look into.


I had my plastic gear fall at my feet when i turned the dial from cold to hot. It also sprung back to the cold position. I have a 2002 2.5 L Altum. Please let me know how to correct this problem. Thanks Lee


----------

